# Shaft flex



## steadyon (May 17, 2010)

Hi all

I am currently playing an Adams Speedline driver. The HL Draw model with regular shaft. About 200-225 yard carry variable roll usually straight ish slight fade, bad shot is push fade. looking for more distance.

Went in to direct golf on Saturday, swing speed about 86 -90 mph launch angle 10.5 - 12 degree with Callaway diablo. Launch monitor says 200-220 yard carry - pro says save your money no advantage. I agree.

Called AG tonight while HID in Meadowhell. Same club stiff shaft same results on launch monitor (swing speed and launch angle). Pro says swing too quick for regular shafts (I do have a quick tempo as well). Montor says about 210-220 yard carry pro says with stiffer shaft will fly lower put more topspin and roll forever, should hit 250 yard plus every time.

Now I'm a bit confused so money stayed in pocket until I've had a chance to think.

Question do I need stiff shafts in driver, and if so does that mean irons, woods, hybrids the lot!! Swing speed 86-90mph quick tempo but trying to slow down.

The launch monitor says about 11 degree launch angle with 10.5 degree driver so direct golf pro says stick with HL driver to get above 14 degree launch angle. Ag says 11 a bit low but no worries.

I'm confused! Even thinking I might get fitted at Ping. Only 20minute drive. But I'm just too young!!

What do you think??


----------



## bigbiffa (May 17, 2010)

m8, a fitting is ESSENTIAL. that way you can try all shafts/heads/set ups avaiable to you. i can practically guarantee you, your distance WILL improve!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 17, 2010)

As above a fitting is vital really. Go and see a club pro that stocks Ping and ask to try out a few clubs in different shafts,lofts etc. If you like the feel of one get him to refer you to the Ping centre in Gainsbrough and if he/she is kind enough they may go with you or even take you there as mine did when I went to get fitted. Also the added benifit is you are hitting outside into an open air range not some net inside a shop. Hope this helps. Notice you mentioned Meadowhall are you from Sheffield? If so I know a few decent Pro's nearby


----------



## Ethan (May 17, 2010)

The standard shaft in the Diablo is not terribly stiff, but at 86-90 mph, I think Regular is probably the right shaft, unless you have a fast tempo. The rule is to choose the most flexible shaft you can control, so if you are not hooking or slicing the bejesus out of it, it is probably fine. If you push fade the current R shafted driver, you should beware too stiff a shaft, as that wil get worse. 

With 86-90 mph, you will not hit the ball 250 yards every time unless the last 60 yards is run, and any pro that tells you is a liar or an idiot.

I think you could do with more loft too, as 10.5 - 12 degree launch is not very well flighted off 86-90 mph swing speed. 

If you are near Ping, that would be a great option.

I would bet a 12 degree driver, with Reg shafts.


----------



## steadyon (May 17, 2010)

Cheers Ethan, you've confirmed my thoughts. Probably money best left in wallet. HID will be delighted


----------



## RGDave (May 17, 2010)

What do you think??


Click to expand...

steadyon, steadyon.

Your swing speed (club head speed) is "on the button" the same as mine. Someone is yanking your chain.

You need to be up to 13 or 14 degrees launch. 11 is too low. Going to stiff off ave.90 mph is not going to help your launch.

Your maximum carry and your total distance are not 100% linked....beware of computer "predictions"

I have 3 drivers, all fitted using some sort of computer wizardry.
10 degree Callaway with lightweight Aldila orange. (Fusion club)
12 degree Wilson with proforce V2 HL (square-type club)
13 degree Ben Sayers with prolaunch red (regular 460 ti club)

With roll (and lots of it) the Callaway goes the furthest, by miles, but it's no use 9 months of the year. The other two launch with near-on identical statistics for spin and carry. The prolaunch red shaft in the higher lofted club is designed to not send the ball high b.t.w.

You can pay your money and take your choice....but if I were you I'd stick with what you have. Try a Ping, you might find a few yards, but essentially, there is going to be a constant battle with carry vs. "theoretical" distance. Only real life play (lots of drives on the same holes) is going to tell you what you need to know.

Like I always say, better to play with a little too much loft than not enough. Not enough and 1/10 goes astonishingly well. Plenty and 9/10 go just fine, but you'll always feel cheated of those extra few yards.

Sorry to go on.....


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2010)

Having been c'f for a driver I do have an issue with the whole c/f thing. It is very easy to get a c/f driver that gives you the optimum stats for carry and or distance. However, it may yet end up the most unforgiving lump of expensive rare metals you have ever swung.

Stick with one you can find fairways with.


----------



## viscount17 (May 18, 2010)

maybe it's AG, but on a survey of two (yours and mine) both pushed for a new driver following their interpretation of launch monitor results. 

and both DG, on the same survey, said don't bother, though in mine they were a bit more forthright (I know them) and said it's not the club - it's you! OK I did get a new driver (cos I wanted one) but I also got a lesson thrown in.


Off a swing speed of 88 - 93 I ended up with a stiff (r7 limited) because I hit it better than the regular. I'm less about finesse and more about thump with a driver.


----------



## Twire (May 18, 2010)

Having been c'f for a driver I do have an issue with the whole c/f thing. It is very easy to get a c/f driver that gives you the optimum stats for carry and or distance. However, it may yet end up the most unforgiving lump of expensive rare metals you have ever swung.

Stick with one you can find fairways with.
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree Murph.

I was fitted for my irons at Callaway. The day of the fitting I wasn't swinging that well, and consequently got fitted for a poor swing. I now have a set of Callaway irons that I don't use, and are difficult to shift because they are custom fitted for me.


----------



## Ethan (May 18, 2010)

Having been c'f for a driver I do have an issue with the whole c/f thing. It is very easy to get a c/f driver that gives you the optimum stats for carry and or distance. However, it may yet end up the most unforgiving lump of expensive rare metals you have ever swung.

Stick with one you can find fairways with.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the fitter. They should apply some judgement to the process. If you have a dodgy swing and you look like you are swinging out of your boots, they should adjust.

And you should avoid AG and other places who just want to flog you what they have in stock.


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2010)

Very true, but I went to Titleist, and they don't make a forgiving driver. The D comp generates way too much back spin for me, and the other two 909s are strictly for decent golfers. I had a good swing on the day, and if I was on my game, the 909 I was fit for was a beauty, but on any other sort of day, nightmare.


----------



## Ethan (May 18, 2010)

Very true, but I went to Titleist, and they don't make a forgiving driver. The D comp generates way too much back spin for me, and the other two 909s are strictly for decent golfers. I had a good swing on the day, and if I was on my game, the 909 I was fit for was a beauty, but on any other sort of day, nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

*and the other two 909s are strictly for decent golfers* 

Indeed (checks own signature).


----------



## drawboy (May 18, 2010)

I've just swapped my 10.5 for a 12 degree, same distance but much straighter and more reliable.


----------



## chris661 (May 18, 2010)

Very true, but I went to Titleist, and they don't make a forgiving driver. The D comp generates way too much back spin for me, and the other two 909s are strictly for decent golfers. I had a good swing on the day, and if I was on my game, the 909 I was fit for was a beauty, but on any other sort of day, nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

I know I have a D3 and when you catch it just so it is the best, but dont get it in the middle  ....


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2010)

I have a D2, and yes it goes really well when I catch one right, but it still goes straight and only lose about 30 or 40 yards when it comes out of the heel or toe.
Or is that what you guys mean by awful?


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2010)

I'm guessing yours isn't 8 1/2 degrees then.


----------



## Ethan (May 19, 2010)

I have a D3 which has a slightly deeper face than the D2. I like it because it does not hook without a lot of help from me, and it feels very solid without looking massive.


----------



## Region3 (May 19, 2010)

I'm guessing yours isn't 8 1/2 degrees then.
		
Click to expand...

No, 10.5

I'm not a real man... use a leccy trolley too


----------

